# I know many of you don't like Ann Coulter but...



## ReformedWretch (Apr 11, 2006)

Her newest book sounds like it's a must read. It's titled...

"The Church of Liberalism"

GODLESS


----------



## polemic_turtle (Apr 11, 2006)

She's not very gentlemanly, I say.

..but I've got most of her other books. This one sounds interesting.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Scott (May 3, 2006)

From a short review



> . . Though liberalism rejects the idea of God and reviles people of faith, it bears all the attributes of a religion itself. In Godless: The Church of Liberalism, Ann Coulter throws open the doors of the Church of Liberalism, showing us:
> 
> **Its sacraments (abortion)
> **Its holy writ (Roe v. Wade)
> ...


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 3, 2006)

I really enjoy her wit.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 3, 2006)

I hope Coulter appeals to a higher, credible authority on Darwin and the evolution "gaps" theory. Not that I disagree with her, I just hope she has some sources to back up her claim. It's my understanding that she is not a scientist.

As for her list, I don't understand why she would classify abortion as a sacrament. 

And cosmology is a philosophical view, not a "religion". Other than that, I guess she's cool.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> 
> As for her list, I don't understand why she would classify abortion as a sacrament.



because it's the flesh and blood of the innocent...


----------



## Scott (May 3, 2006)

She consulted William Dembski of the Discovery Institute on the evolution issue.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> ...



I see... I think she's going too far with that one though. It is the flesh and blood of the innocent but it has no connection to a sacrament. I don't believe in sacraments as I'm a Baptist but it is my understanding that you guys believe sacraments to be a means of grace dispensed by Christ?


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> She consulted William Dembski of the Discovery Institute on the evolution issue.



Ok thanks.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 3, 2006)

Brian...you have to take into consideration HER religious background (no clue, but could be catholic). Also...she is being very sarcastic in her list, naturally we would not consider abortion a sacrament...but when compare to, and especially in light of child sacrifices of pagan religions, it is good word play on the liberal agenda.


----------



## ChristianTrader (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistCanuk_
> I hope Coulter appeals to a higher, credible authority on Darwin and the evolution "gaps" theory. Not that I disagree with her, I just hope she has some sources to back up her claim. It's my understanding that she is not a scientist.



Well since Darwinism is not held based at bottom a scientific view but a metaphyscial one, one should ask if she has the philosophical chops to pull it off, and less about the scientific ones.



> And cosmology is a philosophical view, not a "religion". Other than that, I guess she's cool.



Well it depends on how you want to define religion vs. philsophy.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 3, 2006)

You may be right brother. However, nobody is interested in my opinion as I have been told so I will refrain from answering. My apologies.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Brian...you have to take into consideration HER religious background (no clue, but could be catholic). Also...she is being very sarcastic in her list, naturally we would not consider abortion a sacrament...but when compare to, and especially in light of child sacrifices of pagan religions, it is good word play on the liberal agenda.



I would like to say "good point and I agree" but I would be sharing my opinion which nobody wants to hear. I am sorry.


----------



## Scott (May 3, 2006)

I think Coulter is Catholic, but I could be wrong. Anyway, Catholics see communion as a sacrament that involves actual sacrifice (Christ is being sacrificed on the altar) for the salvation of people (of course this view is in error, but it is what they teach). Anyway, abortion is a sacrifice of a child to save something or somebody else (the mother, her ambitions, or whatever). 

Some abortion supporters use the language of sacrament themselves. See the Amazon reviews for Sacrament of Abortion , for example.


----------



## Cuirassier (May 3, 2006)

My regard for Ms. Coulter fall somewhere between pathetic and loathesome. I cannot deny the she stands for certain issues on which believers should also stand, but I personally do not see her as an ally any more than I would see Fred Phelps of the RBC.

Pastor Bruce said this better than I can in a thread a while back on the topic of the Religious Right, but she is another fine example of the "right versus left political paradigm. She construts a polarized political landscape defined stritly by either the political right or the political left. And I believe therein lies her cunning deception, because she forces readers to see issues from only the point of view of the political left or the political right, rather than the principles of the Bible. 

Because of some of what she stands for happens to be Biblical, she is viewed favourable by many believing friends I know down in the US. But let us not forget - she is appealling to a political doctrine (of man's invention), not to the Bible. Her occasional use of Biblical references are examples of borrowed capital at best--used only to the extent that they support her "Right" agenda. In the end, her "Right (politicallly) is always right" message is as full of contradictions as that of the political left she attacks. In deference to the overwhelming % of American members on this forum, and to the fact that this is not a political forum, I'll stop there.

I applaud those who seek to expose the bankrupt logic of humanism - but I cannot applaud Ann Coulter. In a recent article on her site entitled, "Lie down with strippers, wake up with pleas" she ends an otherwise exemplary attack on moral relativism with the following:

"But we're all rotten sinners, incapable of redemption on our own. The liberal answer to sin is to say: I can never pay this back, so my argument will be I didn't do anything wrong. 

The religion of peace's answer is: I've just beheaded an innocent man "” I'm off to meet Allah! 

I don't know what the Jewish answer is, but I'm sure it's something other than, "therefore, what I did is no longer bad behavior" "” or the Talmud could be a lot shorter. 

The Christian answer is: I can never pay this back, but luckily that Christ fellow has already paid my debt. "

Need I say more?

dl

[Edited on 5-3-2006 by Cuirassier]


----------



## Presbyrino (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cuirassier_
> My regard for Ms. Coulter fall somewhere between pathetic and loathesome. I cannot deny the she stands for certain issues on which believers should also stand, but I personally do not see her as an ally any more than I would see Fred Phelps of the RBC.
> ...
> [Edited on 5-3-2006 by Cuirassier]





Very well put!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Average Joey (May 4, 2006)

Forget Ann Coulter.Michelle Malkin is much better and much more polite.


----------



## blhowes (May 4, 2006)

I enjoy listening to her - she's very entertaining on TV (haven't read any of her books). Its most entertaining when she goes toe-to-toe verbally against liberals. She holds her own as do they. Its like a big-mouth gladiator fight. With either side, I just try and keep in mind to take with a grain of salt broad generalizations made about the other side.


----------



## blhowes (May 4, 2006)

...just thinking out loud about the 'big-mouth' gladiator fight, wondering who would be her most worthy opponent...

I'm trying to think of the name of the actress that was very outspoken against the Iraq war. She appeared on the O'Rielly factor and was quite articulate, and gave him a run for his money. She'd be a worth appointment.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 4, 2006)

Janine Garafalo (sp?)

She's funny even if she's a pagan.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2006)

Janeane Garofalo


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Janeane Garofalo


Thank you Andrew. You're obviously a huge fan of Godless entertainers. I try to focus on more Godly things....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


  Just because I am president of her fan club and have her autograph framed and hanging over my bed does NOT mean I am huge fan...oh, well...never mind.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...




I heard the Synagogue she attends, while liberal, sings exclusive Psalmody and without musical instruments.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Ya, now ya see what I'm talking about, dontcha????? 

Funny, I didn't realize an Irish/Italian atheist was allowed to attend synagogue???


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Funny, I didn't realize an Irish/Italian atheist was allowed to attend synagogue???


I was testing you!!

MODS - Andrew is a *POSER*. He is a huge fan of Janeane Garofalo (note above that Andrew knew how to spell it off the top of his head) and knows not only her Corpus, the spelling of her name, but that she is Irish/Italian! Clearly he is a *Spy* posing as a Reformed Presbyterian so he can spy out the activities of the Reformed and report back to the National Council of Churches.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 4, 2006)

I'm of a fan of Coulter's politics anymore, but anyone who can popularize the bankcruptcy of the liberal worldview would be helpful in my opinion. Just use her for the good that she has done. You never know how many people will be shaken from their faith in liberalism and provide us with an opportunity for the gospel.


----------



## blhowes (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Janeane Garofalo


Yeah, that's the one. She'd be good against Anne.

...hmm...president of her fan club...where DO you find the time for all that you do?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


Earth to Bob. He's a _SPY_!


----------



## blhowes (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> MODS - Andrew is a *POSER*. He is a huge fan of Janeane Garofalo (note above that Andrew knew how to spell it off the top of his head) and knows not only her Corpus, the spelling of her name, but that she is Irish/Italian! Clearly he is a *Spy* posing as a Reformed Presbyterian so he can spy out the activities of the Reformed and report back to the National Council of Churches.


I was just about to 'try' and defend Andrew, but then I noticed he went offline right around the time you posted this. If he had nothing to hide, why would he leave so abruptly. The evidence is mounting, and its not looking good. Who would have thought?


----------



## blhowes (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Earth to Bob. He's a _SPY_!


"Beam me up, Scotty. There's no intelligent life down here"...wait a minute, its me we're talking about...never mind...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 4, 2006)

By the way, I think Ann Coulter is funny and I like reading her for that reason. I appreciate a sharp wit. I think John Stewart and Steve Colbert are funny too.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Arrgghh! I've been "outed" -- after 2+ years and 8000+ posts! 

Time to go make my report to the Committee For Subverting the Rising American Neo-Puritan Movement.

First, I leave you with this quote from your beloved "Authorised" Version: Isaiah 32:8: But the *liberal* deviseth *liberal* things; and by *liberal* 
things shall he stand. (KJV) (If I was quoting from the TNIV I'm sure it would say "she" shall stand.) Mmaagghhaaha!

Heading undercover...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...


  You're awesome. We'll have to get together if I'm stationed in Quantico again.

Shameless admission: I'm a huge Ben Stiller fan and know that those two once dated. One of the funniest scenes in any movie is in _The Cable Guy_ when they're at Medieval Times. She's the waitress serving them and the dialogue goes like this:
Matthew Broderick: Can I get a fork?
Janeane: There were no forks and spoons in medieval times, hence there are no forks or spoons at Medieval Times.
Broderick: But there was Pepsi?
Janeane: Look Dude, I just work here.

_Mystery Men_ was also funny where she played _The Bowler_. I still quote _The Enigma_ to young Marines now and again when I want to give an example of a sage that quotes aphorisms that seem deep but are really mindless.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 4, 2006)

Bah!

I like Ann, alot and I can't wait for this book. I mean if anyone here can even pretend to like Janeane Garofalo it certainly shouldn't be a problem that I like Ann Coulter.

I must say though that Michelle Malkin is also pretty cool in my book.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Bah!
> 
> I like Ann, alot and I can't wait for this book. I mean if anyone here can even pretend to like Janeane Garofalo it certainly shouldn't be a problem that I like Ann Coulter.
> ...


THE BOUNCER SPEAKETH!!

Dude, I'm with you. Let's beat up all the guys that don't like her. You clear a path. You squish their heads with your biceps and I'll put the ones that don't fit in a blood choke and knock them out. We'll write "What Would Ann Coulter Do?" on their foreheads while they're subdued.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 4, 2006)

I like it!

Or at least lets put a link to where you can buy the book autographed.

http://premierecollectibles.us/product.cfm?id=34&source=coulter


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 4, 2006)

> We'll write "What Would Ann Coulter Do?" on their foreheads while they're subdued.



Did you used to watch wrestling? :bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> You're awesome. We'll have to get together if I'm stationed in Quantico again.



That would be cool! If you want a beer, I'm buying. And I'll even join you in singing the Marine Hymn -- outside of church, of course.  I think our wives and children would enjoy meeting too. If they bring you back East, let me know. It would be a privilege. 



> Shameless admission: I'm a huge Ben Stiller fan and know that those two once dated. One of the funniest scenes in any movie is in _The Cable Guy_ when they're at Medieval Times. She's the waitress serving them and the dialogue goes like this:
> Matthew Broderick: Can I get a fork?
> Janeane: There were no forks and spoons in medieval times, hence there are no forks or spoons at Medieval Times.
> Broderick: But there was Pepsi?
> Janeane: Look Dude, I just work here.



 Great scene! 



> _Mystery Men_ was also funny where she played _The Bowler_. I still quote _The Enigma_ to young Marines now and again when I want to give an example of a sage that quotes aphorisms that seem deep but are really mindless.



In keeping with the above...



> Steven: You're right. That's incredibly insightful.
> Chip Douglas: I know. It was Jerry Springer's final thought on Friday's show.



[Edited on 5-4-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Scott (May 4, 2006)

> MODS - Andrew is a POSER. He is a huge fan of Janeane Garofalo (note above that Andrew knew how to spell it off the top of his head) and knows not only her Corpus, the spelling of her name, but that she is Irish/Italian!


If you look through the Music forum, you will see he knows a lot of Madonna trivia. Well, I am not sure that it is "trivia" to him, but it would be to most people. More evidence. 

[Edited on 5-4-2006 by Scott]


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> 
> > MODS - Andrew is a POSER. He is a huge fan of Janeane Garofalo (note above that Andrew knew how to spell it off the top of his head) and knows not only her Corpus, the spelling of her name, but that she is Irish/Italian!
> ...



Scarey...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> 
> > MODS - Andrew is a POSER. He is a huge fan of Janeane Garofalo (note above that Andrew knew how to spell it off the top of his head) and knows not only her Corpus, the spelling of her name, but that she is Irish/Italian!
> ...



It's not "trivia," Scott! She is much more than just a mere "Material Girl."


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott_
> ...



Which is the scarey part...


----------



## Scott (May 4, 2006)

> It's not "trivia," Scott! She is much more than just a mere "Material Girl."


On King of the Hill, someone asked the father character (can't remember his name) for some Tom Landry trivia. The father character, a big Dallas Cowboys fan, said with disdain something like, "When it comes to Tom Landry, there is no such thing as 'trivia.'" It was pretty funny.


----------



## Presbyrino (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> Forget Ann Coulter.Michelle Malkin is much better and much more polite.



 on Malkin
Sorry, but I find Michelle Malkin to be cut from the same cloth as Coulter.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 4, 2006)

Let's not make the mistake of thinking anyone here is saying we should get our theology or religious beliefs from political pundits. Nor is anyone saying that we must be 100% supporters of the Bush administration. In other words, *no one* is saying we must be minerature versions of Ann Coulter or Michelle Malkin simply because we enjoy their commentary on today's issues.

On many ocasions Ann and Michelle know how to "stick it to" the godless liberals who get most of the media attention and I simply love that about them. Do they always do so in a gentle, kind way? No, they don't. But neither do I believe they are evil hell bound people out to make Christians look like hot headed fools either.

Bill O'Reiley can be a hot headed jerk sometimes, but sometimes he gets it 100% right, at least in my opinion. I believe I could hang out with Bill, Ann, or Michelle and have a very good time.

Maybe few of you would like me very much if you got to know me and my stubborn, strong willed stances on the "issues".


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 4, 2006)

nothing like godless righties sticken it to godless lefties!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 4, 2006)

Nathan, I don't think that's completely fair.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 4, 2006)

Ok, lets say a "godless" person is right on an issue. This godless person speaks up on the issue. I (or anyone) reads/hears it and thinks "darn right!" Now, are you telling me that because this person is not a Christian (or not a reformed Christian) that we should never support the stance this person just took?


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 4, 2006)

Maybe, but I know he has much contempt for Coulter and other pundits like her. My question is for ANYONE though.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 4, 2006)

Josh is trying to sidetrack me by making me read THAT for the next few hours!:bigsmile:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 4, 2006)

well it was a little of both - though the coulters and hannitys may stand up for 'issues' they really dont seem to place a high value on God and His Law over that of the "Grand US of A" and it's "Constitution" or "Republican Party". 

blade


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 4, 2006)

Can one do both?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 4, 2006)

Josh,
Have been non-harsh against liberals? At least there what theyr are instead of posers like Hannity who claim to be brethren and are not but wolves. 

Adam,
I honestly dont know I used to think so but now its seems it comes into more conflict with scripture. Just my thoughts thats all. Nothing certain.

It just frustrates me to see these knuckleheads like hannity, limbaugh, and coulter act so not Christ like when debating liberal scum.

blade


----------



## gwine (May 5, 2006)

That may Knox be true.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 5, 2006)

> It just frustrates me to see these knuckleheads like hannity, limbaugh, and coulter act so not Christ like when debating liberal scum.



Nate, that quote alone should make you grant them some grace. Liberals can be infuriating. Imagine if it were your job to confront them every day!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 5, 2006)

Josh,
yeah true indeed. but I iant no liberal lover thats for sure. 

Adam,
True Im sure it is frustrating but does not exscuse us to be un Christ like to them. 

Not that Im the best example of Christ likeness by any means. 

Well anyway........

blade


----------



## gwine (May 5, 2006)

There is Knox way I am going to read that tonight. I have to get up early tomorrow for a echocardiogram. Then I will Knox what's going on.

Knox it to 'em, Josh.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 5, 2006)

Fox
Socks
Box
*Knox*

*Knox* in box.
Fox in socks.

*Knox* on fox in socks in box.

Socks on *Knox* and *Knox* in box.

Fox in socks on box on *Knox*.

Chicks with bricks come.
Chicks with blocks come.
Chicks with bricks and blocks and clocks come.

Look, sir. Look, sir. Mr. *Knox*, sir.
Let's do tricks with bricks and blocks, sir.
Let's do tricks with chicks and clocks, sir.

First, I'll make a quick trick brick stack.
Then I'll make a quick trick block stack.

You can make a quick trick chick stack.
You can make a quick trick clock stack.

And here's a new trick, Mr. *Knox*....
Socks on chicks and chicks on fox.
Fox on clocks on bricks and blocks.
Bricks and blocks on *Knox* on box.

Now we come to ticks and tocks, sir.
Try to say this Mr. *Knox*, sir....

Clocks on fox tick.
Clocks on Knox tock.
Six sick bricks tick.
Six sick chicks tock.

Please, sir. I don't like this trick, sir.
My tongue isn't quick or slick, sir.
I get all those ticks and clocks, sir, 
mixed up with the chicks and tocks, sir.
I can't do it, Mr. Fox, sir.

I'm so sorry, Mr. *Knox*, sir.

Here's an easy game to play.
Here's an easy thing to say....

New socks.
Two socks.
Whose socks?
Sue's socks.

Who sews whose socks?
Sue sews Sue's socks.

Who sees who sew whose new socks, sir?
You see Sue sew Sue's new socks, sir.

That's not easy, Mr. Fox, sir.

Who comes? ...
Crow comes.
Slow Joe Crow comes.

Who sews crow's clothes?
Sue sews crow's clothes.
Slow Joe Crow sews whose clothes?
Sue's clothes.

Sue sews socks of fox in socks now.

Slow Joe Crow sews Knox in box now.

Sue sews rose on Slow Joe Crow's clothes.
Fox sews hose on Slow Joe Crow's nose.

Hose goes.
Rose grows.
Nose hose goes some.
Crow's rose grows some.

Mr. Fox!
I hate this game, sir.
This game makes my tongue quite lame, sir.

Mr. *Knox*, sir, what a shame, sir.

We'll find something new to do now.
Here is lots of new blue goo now.
New goo. Blue goo.
Gooey. Gooey.
Blue goo. New goo.
Gluey. Gluey.

Gooey goo for chewy chewing!
That's what that Goo-Goose is doing.
Do you choose to chew goo, too, sir?
If, sir, you, sir, choose to chew, sir, 
with the Goo-Goose, chew, sir.
Do, sir.

Mr. Fox, sir, 
I won't do it. 
I can't say. 
I won't chew it.

Very well, sir.
Step this way.
We'll find another game to play.

Bim comes.
Ben comes.
Bim brings Ben broom.
Ben brings Bim broom.

Ben bends Bim's broom.
Bim bends Ben's broom.
Bim's bends.
Ben's bends.
Ben's bent broom breaks.
Bim's bent broom breaks.

Ben's band. Bim's band.
Big bands. Pig bands.

Bim and Ben lead bands with brooms.
Ben's band bangs and Bim's band booms.

Pig band! Boom band!
Big band! Broom band!
My poor mouth can't say that. No, sir.
My poor mouth is much too slow, sir.

Well then... bring your mouth this way.
I'll find it something it can say.

Luke Luck likes lakes.
Luke's duck likes lakes.
Luke Luck licks lakes.
Luck's duck licks lakes.

Duck takes licks in lakes Luke Luck likes.
Luke Luck takes licks in lakes duck likes.

I can't blab such blibber blubber!
My tongue isn't make of rubber.

Mr. *Knox*. Now come now. Come now.
You don't have to be so dumb now....

Try to say this, Mr. *Knox*, please....

Through three cheese trees three free fleas flew.
While these fleas flew, freezy breeze blew.
Freezy breeze made these three trees freeze.
Freezy trees made these trees' cheese freeze.
That's what made these three free fleas sneeze.

Stop it! Stop it!
That's enough, sir.
I can't say such silly stuff, sir.

Very well, then, Mr. *Knox*, sir.

Let's have a little talk about tweetle beetles....

What do you know about tweetle beetles? Well...

When tweetle beetles fight, 
it's called a tweetle beetle battle.

And when they battle in a puddle, 
it's a tweetle beetle puddle battle.

AND when tweetle beetles battle with paddles in a puddle, 
they call it a tweetle beetle puddle paddle battle.

AND...

When beetles battle beetles in a puddle paddle battle 
and the beetle battle puddle is a puddle in a bottle...
...they call this a tweetle beetle bottle puddle paddle battle muddle.

AND...

When beetles fight these battles in a bottle with their paddles 
and the bottle's on a poodle and the poodle's eating noodles...
...they call this a muddle puddle tweetle poodle beetle noodle 
bottle paddle battle.

AND...

Now wait a minute, Mr. Socks Fox!

When a fox is in the bottle where the tweetle beetles battle 
with their paddles in a puddle on a noodle-eating poodle, 
THIS is what they call...

...a tweetle beetle noodle poodle bottled paddled 
muddled duddled fuddled wuddled fox in socks, sir!

Fox in socks, our game is done, sir.
Thank you for a lot of fun, sir.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > It just frustrates me to see these knuckleheads like hannity, limbaugh, and coulter act so not Christ like when debating liberal scum.
> ...


_Pffssshhh....._

Hear that? 

What was that sound?

That's right, it's the sound of the BOUNCER getting ready to open a can of WOOP BUTT!! Prepare to be thrashed all who speak against Coulter....

I have the permanent marker ready Adam!


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 5, 2006)

Ya'll are a sad, sad bunch...we actually have a thread that is threatening to bounce eachother, telling bad jokes, and now we have Dr Suess rhymes.

What entertainment!














I can still appreciate Coulter.....


----------



## py3ak (May 5, 2006)

Just so everyone can rest assured that things are being handled fairly, I would like to announce that I just sent Bob an intimidating U2U.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Just so everyone can rest assured that things are being handled fairly, I would like to announce that I just sent Bob an intimidating U2U.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 5, 2006)

oh boy - last thing I need is a marine chasing me with a marker


----------



## Average Joey (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Presbyrino_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> ...



Thems fightin words!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 8, 2006)

Is that the wind blowing?? I thought I heard something!



:bigsmile:


----------

